# CL Find, Paramount PDG 90



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been looking for a winter project, something along the lines of a Bridgestone, Fat (my brother has a 91 Wicked, original owner), something vintage and fun to ride.

Came across an ad for a '91 Paramount PDG 90, pictures looked good, price was reasonable. Went to look at it tonight and brought it home.

It's not NOS, but it wasn't ridden very hard or very long. There's a few nicks on the chainstay (in spite of the dropped chainstay), but no chainsuck, no dropped chains on the bb shell, nothing but minor chips and scratches. Perfect for my purposes. There's one nick on the TT that looks like a brake lever chip from the bars swinging around, but generally, it looks great. Guy had the paramount stem and a (claimed original) ritchey handlebar, the tange HS and a cable hanger in the HS stack.

Looking around the net, there's not a lot of info on these bikes. It's a tigged frame, so aisian made, but I can't find a spec list. My memory says XC pro with ritchey cockpit and seatpost.

My pictures suck, but it was getting late and I don't have a well lit garage, so the entry floor had to do. Paid $140, which I figured was decent, but not necessarily a steal for a Tange prestige frame/fork..

Any love for these?

Plum


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice one!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

maybe not alot of "love",,, but I think there is a lot of "like" :thumbsup: Nice pickup, clean frame should make a nice build.

I think this one is/was KB11's (if I'm wrong to post please delete). May give you an idea of the build

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=291055&highlight=schwinn+paramount


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Great find. Mine is missing the fork but I have accommodated it with a straight blade. Still not together as are most of my bikes but this one seems special to me. RED, WHITE and BLUE.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> maybe not alot of "love",,, but I think there is a lot of "like" :thumbsup: Nice pickup, clean frame should make a nice build.
> 
> I think this one is/was KB11's (if I'm wrong to post please delete). May give you an idea of the build
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=291055&highlight=schwinn+paramount


KB11's seems to have a little of everything, XT drivetrain with XC Pro thumbies, dia-compe cantilevers, ritchey rock rims, Diacompe SS-7 (?) levers.

I'm guessing that the XC Pro and Diacompe equipment is original/correct. The original owner of this bike saw the post and sent me a PM mentioning dia-compe brakes..

Given the relative rareity of XC Pro stuff, I'm leaning towards an XT build, M73X type stuff, readily available in good used condition, etc. I think M900 XTR would be a year or so too new..

Plum


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Original Build Was XC-Pro*

The Series 70 was the same frame with an XT build.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Check it carefully for cracks at the seat stay/Seat tube welds, and under the slot in the seat collar before spending a lot of money building it. You'll thank me.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

richieb said:


> Check it carefully for cracks at the seat stay/Seat tube welds, and under the slot in the seat collar before spending a lot of money building it. You'll thank me.


Uh oh. I looked it over pretty well already, but I will again. Is this a common problem with these frames?

JP


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

richieb said:


> Check it carefully for cracks at the seat stay/Seat tube welds, and under the slot in the seat collar before spending a lot of money building it. You'll thank me.


Went over the entire frame again last night, I'm clear. Cleaned up pretty nice, I'm excited, just have to get last winter's project finished first..

Plum


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Plum said:


> KB11's seems to have a little of everything, XT drivetrain with XC Pro thumbies, dia-compe cantilevers, ritchey rock rims, Diacompe SS-7 (?) levers.
> 
> I'm guessing that the XC Pro and Diacompe equipment is original/correct. The original owner of this bike saw the post and sent me a PM mentioning dia-compe brakes..
> 
> ...


I have some M730 parts If you're interested. Not NOS, but good for a rider. PM if you'd like.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice bike. The headtube is an odd place to stamp the serial number.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Nice bike. The headtube is an odd place to stamp the serial number.


Thought so too. Not really that attractive, and in a very prominent location.

Plum


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

metaljim said:


> I have some M730 parts If you're interested. Not NOS, but good for a rider. PM if you'd like.


I find myself looking for XC Pro stuff, but still, there's no where near the supply of Suntour that there is of XT 730 stuff..

Plum


----------



## jimrr (Aug 20, 2010)

*91' Paramount Catalog Scans*

Not sure how much they changed the actual bike from the catalog, but here is a scan that may help with the original setup. (Found it somewhere on the intertubes. Thanks to whomever originally posted it.)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/568601/1991PmntCvr2.JPG


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

jimrr said:


> Not sure how much they changed the actual bike from the catalog, but here is a scan that may help with the original setup. (Found it somewhere on the intertubes. Thanks to whomever originally posted it.)
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/568601/1991PmntCvr2.JPG


Link broken? Can you save the image and post?

Thanks.

Jason


----------



## jimrr (Aug 20, 2010)

-FIxed-


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

jimrr said:


> -FIxed-


Thanks for that.

Interesting (to me anyway) that they'd spec full XC Pro, with the exception of the cantilevers. Why not use the XC Pro cantilevers as well, they're already using the levers..

Anywho..

Plum


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*986 work better*

And Dia Compe made Suntour's brakes (and levers?) anyway so its not that off-spec


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shayne said:


> And Dia Compe made Suntour's brakes (and levers?) anyway so its not that off-spec


interesting. i don't like the xc pro cable hanger bolts and my 987s seem to brake way better. never figured why...


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Nice bike. The headtube is an odd place to stamp the serial number.


Not if you're a Schwinn.


----------

